
Sites with Google maps starting to fail - linsomniac
With the massive price spike in Google maps, some sites have started having map failures.  Any interesting ones you&#x27;ve seen?  What changes have you made due to it?<p>A coworker this morning reported that he couldn&#x27;t order pizza last night on his mobile because the Google map was &quot;in developer mode&quot;, and he couldn&#x27;t get past it to order.  Via his desktop he could.  Also a health provider had broken maps.<p>We ended up setting up our own OSM-based tile servers, and are going to be deploying them possibly today.  My vacation and a service credit from Google delayed the deployment until now.  Can&#x27;t wait to get over to the OSM-based tiles, and in the grand scheme of things it was fairly easy (maybe 2-3 weeks of effort, all in).<p>What are your Google mapocalypse  stories?
======
ColinWright
I have a "friends only" facility that renders a map perhaps once a week.
That's now failing, so I'm looking at using a GeoCoding service instead. The
pricing model that Google has is a reasonable price in terms of actual money,
but the hassles I'd need to go through for such a small thing are just too
much.

So I'm going elsewhere. It's not a big deal, it's not a mapocalypse, but it's
anecdata.

